# Dressage Trainer



## LoveCobs (30 September 2017)

I have recently moved to Dumfries and Galloway, based near Wigtown. Can anyone recommend a good dressage trainer preferably with an arena so I can travel to them?


----------



## lauracwd2 (2 October 2017)

You could have a look at Barstobrick which is a local competition venue at Ringford www.beirc.co.uk Isla Foley is a dressage instructor based there but there are also regular clinics with Gaynor Ranshaw and Les Smith run through BD as well some things organised through the local riding clubs.


----------



## lauracwd2 (2 October 2017)

I've just realised I replied to an earlier thread you started and already told you about Barstobrick! I have lessons with Gaynor Ranshaw, she is based at Carsethorn which might be a bit far to travel if you wanted to go to her.


----------



## LoveCobs (2 October 2017)

Thanks, not sure whether Carsethorn is too far. Just got a young horse and really need someone good to get us on the right track. Will have to look into the travel to her as might be worth it for the right trainer


----------



## lauracwd2 (3 October 2017)

I've sent you a message with Gaynor's contact info


----------

